# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Naad-e-ali

## **Veil**

can some one please tell what is NAAD-E-ALI and  its reference along with benefits

----------


## **Veil**

duniya walo koi jawab tu day do

----------


## Shades

*Reality OF NAAD-E-ALI*




> duniya walo koi jawab tu day do


NAAD E ALI :- Is a poem recited for Hazrath Ali (May Allah be Pleased with him).  Below are the verses of that poem

Naadey Ali! Nade Ali! 
Naadey Aliyyan 
Mazharal Ajayeb 
Tajidahu Aunun Laka Finnwaeb 
Kullu Hamin wa Gamin Sayanjali 
Bi Wilayatika 
Ya Ali! Ya Ali! Ya Ali! 


Meaning


Call Ali! Call Ali! 
Call aloud to Ali 
Who is the epiphanic source of wonders 
You shall surely find him helping in your troubles 
All grief and anxiety will disappear 
By Your power and Authority! 
O Ali! O Ali! O Ali!



Naad Ali has got no benefits, indeed it will lead to Shirk! as

1. The only one who can help in troubles is Allah
2. Only one who can vanish grief anxiety is Allah
3. Only one with Power and Authority is Allah
4. Only one who is always hearing is Allah
5. Only one with power bless, give, forgive etc is Allah

No person who can get into troubles can become divine helper, no person has the power on grief and anxiety if he has suffered from it, as if he would have power over it then he would not have suffered from it. 

Hazrath Ali May Allah be pleased with him, is one of the first reverts to Islam and one of the greatest companion of Prophet, who has been with prophet in every time. Hazrath Ali May Allah be pleased with him will surely not like people asking help from him, when he himself used to ask help from Allah! H Ali also suffered from great pains especially during his caliphate. If H Ali R had the power over anxiety grief and troubles then he would not have gone through it, nor would have he let suffered his son's in such anxiety, grief and troubles, take for example Karbala.

May people has provided many details regarding the benefits of reciting the Naad-e-Ali, But all of this are just lies and cannot provide results even if it does in some cases then its not desirable as it will cause the loss of here after. 

Few lies that has been spread are 


1. For the biggest of problems, read 41 times every day.

2. To attain anything you want, read 66 times daily till you attain your goal.

3. If a person is very ill and Doctors even give up hope, then read 7 times on rain water and give the patient to drink till he or she feels better.

4. If you feel that someone is being attacked by jin or bad Asar etc read 15 times and blow on water. Sprinkle water on face of person.

5. If you are in a very bad situation and difficulty, make fresh ghusl and wudhu and read 1000 times.

6. If you send somebody out for something to anyone and you need a good reply, then read three times and blow in the persons ear. He will return with good news.

7. If some one is arrested or charged, then he should read daily forty times till name is cleared.

8. If you are waiting for a reply to a letter or application etc. then read face the direction of the place from where you are awaiting a reply before Esha salaah and read this 65 times.

9. For barkat in wealth and to attain from the Unseen Treasures of Allah, read it 91 times daily before Fajr Salaah. (Do not leave for the rest of your life)

It is also better for this amal to sit on the same musalla and the same time everyday.

10. To make an enemy or evil competitor obedient, read 18 times for three days, thinking of him in ones mind.


Remember if we want to love Hazrath Ali RZT, then we must follow him, we must do what he used to do, he was a brave soldier of Allah, and he never asked help from anyone besides Allah, not even from Prophet Muhammad! Then how can we disobey him and still love him.

----------


## Shades

Quraanic References for the above arguments:-


002.107 ?????? ???????? ????? ??????? ???? ?????? ????????????? ????????? ????? ?????? ???? ????? ??????? ???? ??????? ???? ???????
002.107 Knowest thou not that to Allah belongeth the dominion of the heavens and the earth?* And besides Him ye have neither patron nor helper*.


009.116 ????? ??????? ???? ?????? ????????????? ????????? ??????? ????????? ????? ?????? ???? ????? ??????? ???? ??????? ???? ???????
009.116 Unto Allah belongeth the dominion of the heavens and the earth. He giveth life and He taketh it.* Except for Him ye have no protector nor helper*.


029.022 ????? ???????? ????????????? ??? ??????? ???? ??? ?????????? ????? ?????? ???? ????? ??????? ???? ??????? ???? ???????
029.022 "Not on earth nor in heaven will ye be able (fleeing) to frustrate (his Plan), nor have ye, besides Allah, any protector or helper."

In your bottom line you have written if Allah is with you whom do you have to fear and if Allah is against you what hope do you have, you look pretty strong in monotheism. and also your beliefs seems to be compatible with the above verse of Quran, which reflects that you cannot call anyone for help or take him as protector when Allah has set up something for you.



033.017 ???? ???? ??? ??????? ???????????? ???? ??????? ???? ??????? ?????? ?????? ???? ??????? ?????? ???????? ???? ????????? ?????? ???? ????? ??????? ???????? ???? ????????
033.017 Say: "Who is it that can screen you from Allah if it be His wish to give you punishment or to give you Mercy?" Nor will they find for themselves, besides Allah, any protector or helper.

This verse explicitly says that no one screen the mercy or punishment of Allah, then how can calling to Hazrath Ali RZT will save us from the punishments, tests and trails? We should always ask from Allah.




006.040 ???? ?????????????? ???? ????????? ??????? ??????? ???? ?????????? ?????????? ???????? ??????? ????????? ???? ???????? ??????????
006.040 Say: "Think ye to yourselves, if there come upon you the wrath of Allah, or the Hour (that ye dread), would ye then call upon other than Allah?- (reply) if ye are truthful!

Crystal clear message in Quran, stopping us to call anyone besides Allah in times of grief, anxiety and fear. But on the other hand if we recite Naad-e-Ali we are going against the verse of Quran directly, as we are calling him to save us from grief and anxiety.



007.056 ???? ?????????? ??? ??????? ?????? ??????????? ?????????? ??????? ????????? ????? ???????? ??????? ??????? ???? ??????????????
007.056 Do no mischief on the earth, after it hath been set in order, but call on Him with fear and longing (in your hearts): for the Mercy of Allah is (always) near to those who do good.

If Allah is most merciful then we should not need any other helper as he is all knowing and most merciful.



007.194 ????? ????????? ????????? ???? ????? ??????? ??????? ????????????? ???????????? ????????????????? ?????? ???? ???????? ??????????
007.194 Verily those whom ye call upon besides Allah are servants like unto you: Call upon them, and let them listen to your prayer, if ye are (indeed) truthful!

Is'nt it true? Allah SWT is making to us clear that to whom we call are servants of Allah, even Mohammad SWS is the servant of Allah, so is Hazrath Ali.

----------


## **Veil**

shades !
Thank you very much for your detailed response, one thing which also comes to mind i have read some where that Hazrat Mohammad also read this Dua on one War which was that and why it was read than?

----------


## Shades

Indeed Thank you for starting good topics, and making it more constructive.

I do not know of any account which states that Prophet Muhammad PBUH recited this poem, if there is any tradition of this kind then please let me know as it will help me in gaining proper insight into this subject. 

It seems that you are referring to battle of Khyber. Indeed battle of Khyber was a great example of braveness and heroics of Hazrath Ali May Allah be Pleased with him. Some of the account's which I know regarding the battle of Khyber are as follows

1. It has been narrated on the authority of Salamah bin Al-Akwa, who said: We marched upon Khaibar with the Messenger of Allâh (Peace be upon him). We journeyed during the night. One of the men said to my brother Amir: Wont you recite to us some of your verses, Amir?
So he began to chant his verses to urge the camels, reciting:
*O Allâh, if You had not guided us,
We would have neither been guided rightly nor practised charity, nor offered prayers.
We wish to lay down our lives for You; so forgive You our lapses,
And keep us steadfast when we encounter (our enemies).
Bestow upon us peace and tranquility,
Behold, when with a cry they called upon us to help.*

The Messenger of Allâh (Peace be upon him) said: Who is this driver (of the camels)? They said:
It is Amir. He said: Allâh will show mercy to him.

Islam is the message of monotheism and submission to Allah, when we recite First word from the Holy Quran, We Say "All Praises are due to Allah", and in the same surah i.e. Surat Ul Fateha we recite "Thee do we worship alone and only your help we seek". The concept of monotheism does reflects in our every salaah. To whom does praise belongs, from whom shall we seek help. If we analyze the above incident then they were recting the poem which praised Allah and is asking help from Allah alone

2. On their way down a valley, the Muslims began to entertain Allâhs Greatness: shouting at the top of their voices: Allâh is Great, Allâh is Great, there is no god but Allâh. The Prophet (Peace be upon him) asked them to lower down their voices saying: The One you are invoking is neither absent nor deaf; He is close to you, All-hearing.

The concept of GOD in Islam is very beautiful, Allah alone has power over all things, he is always listening to your prayer's. If we ask help then the person must have the ability to listen at all times, if he cannot listen then how can he grant us or save us. Hence Allah knows every thing, he listen's every thing and answer the prayers. Allah alone is living, remaining every being has to die, and their senses are limited. Allah does not require to eat, sleep etc, so he is always hearing you, these qualities cannot be found in anyone except Allah, so if they cannot listen then nor can they answer, if they can't answer then there is no point in asking them. Moreover isn't it best to ask from some one who is so merciful and forgiving that the great people like H Ali Rzt also asked from him?

On approaching the vicinity of Khaibar, the Prophet ordered his troops to halt, and began to invoke his Lord saying: *O Allâh! Lord of the seven heavens and what they harbour beneath, Lord of the seven earths and what lies in their wombs, Lord of devils and whomsoever they have led astray; we beseech You to grant us the good
of this village (Khaibar), the good of its inhabitants and the good that lies in it. We seek refuge with You from the evil of this village, the evil of its inhabitants, and the evil that lies in it. Then he ordered, Now march (towards the village) in the Name of Allâh.*

Prophet PBUH is asking from Allah, and he is our ideal, we have to follow him. Allah sent him as an example for all of us to be guided.

The banner, the Prophet (Peace be upon him) declared would be entrusted to a man who loves Allâh and His Messenger and they (Allâh and His Messenger) love him. All the Muslims came forward in the following morning hoping to be granted the honour of carrying the banner. The Prophet (Peace be upon him) called for Ali bin Abi Talib whose eyes used to hurt, and handed it to him. Ali, on his part, pledged he would fight the enemies until they embraced Islam. The Prophet (Peace be upon him) answered him saying: Take things easy and invite them to accept Islam and brief them on their duties towards Allâh. I swear by Allâh that if only one should be guided through your example, that would surely outweigh the best of our camels.


Here the flag was given to Hazrath Ali Rzt. And prophet said about Ali RZT

*a man who loves Allâh and His Messenger and they (Allâh and His Messenger) love him*

In this words there is great honor and also nothing messy which can disturb monotheism, it was indeed a very great honor to be selected and Allah selected Ali Rzt for this memorable task and prophet spoke exclusive words.

There is another point that can be noted here, i.e. Hazrath Ali RZT was suffering from eye infection at that time, and inspite of this he got the flag a very gr8 honor. The lesson which we can take from this is, if Hazrath Ali RZT has power of providing relief from anxiety and grief then he would not have suffered from that pain. If H Ali is capable of saving us from harm then why didn't he protected Hazrath Hussain in karbala? 

The judgment, mercy and power of granting is near Allah alone, so our words of praise for any other being should justify our faith. Praising companions with praise which they deserve is permissible and worthy but in love we cannot say about them which they would not like neither which they dared to say. Ascribing someone with the qualities which he/she do not possess is not love or praise.

----------


## Dhul Qarnayn

Asalaam alaikum brother,yes i do agree with you that this dua is polytheism,however,i do read it but instead of putting hazrat Ali's name i have replaced it with Allahs name & have found it very beneficial,wa salaam

----------


## Tulip

Thanks Shaikhu, I have actually looked for it after Veil's query but reading the meanings of Naad-e-Ali I thought something was wrong...how could so many Muslims recite that dua? Then i dropped the idea of posting it here but thanks for your detailed answers to it.

Veil, what to do think about it now? Do you want to recite it?

----------


## **Veil**

ur rite tulip,I guess I wont

----------


## Shades

> Thanks Shaikhu, I have actually looked for it after Veil's query but reading the meanings of Naad-e-Ali I thought something was wrong...how could so many Muslims recite that dua? Then i dropped the idea of posting it here but thanks for your detailed answers to it.
> 
> Veil, what to do think about it now? Do you want to recite it?


Jazakumullahu Khairan, Thanks 4 linking.




> ur rite tulip,I guess I wont


Mashallah, May Allah reward you. Jazakallah Khair! That's a gr8 quality May Allah bless me with this ability too - Ameen

----------

